# Anyone kill a deer with a 44 Mag rifle?



## Bowhunter57

I own a Henry in 44 Mag and have been shopping for a 1895 Marlin CB in 45/70, for deer hunting. However, I've been reading several articles of guy killing their share of deer with the 44 Mag. So, I'm wondering if I should even bother getting the Marlin 45/70.

Having said that, I understand that the 45/70 is going to kill the deer with more authority, but my shots are going to be inside 130 yards...most likely inside 80 yards. I don't think I'm going to have a problem killing a deer with my Henry. Shot placement is everything. http://www.***************.com/images/smilies/smiley_bril.gif

I'd like to hear from those of you, that have killed a deer (or more) with a 44 Mag rifle.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## HamiltonKdog

Not with a rifle but I have bagged several with a 44mag T/C pistol and more recently with my 357mag redhawk. Put the bullet in the right place and the deer will drop. Years ago, I hunted a farm in Oklahoma owned by an Old Cherokee Woman that killed her deer with a .22 rifle


----------



## fastwater

Deer just aren't hard to kill with proper shot placement. Like *HamiltonKdog *have never killed one with a 44mag rifle but have killed many with 44mag pistols. Have killed deer with .357, .45lc.,44sp., 44mag, 475/480linebaugh. Can't see any reason why your 44mag Henry wouldn't do a great/humane job killing deer.
You're right, knowing and shooting within our capabilities and shot placement is everything.


----------



## SmallieKing

Killed my first with the 44 mag last year in Indiana. 35 yards quartering to me. Entered front part of neck and exited behind the last rib on the far side. Dropped on the spot. Have the gun set up for my kids. H & R handi rifle with a Leopold 2x7x33 Ultimate slam scope. Shooting 240 grain Hornady hollow points.


----------



## Ted Dressel

Bowhunter57 said:


> I own a Henry in 44 Mag and have been shopping for a 1895 Marlin CB in 45/70, for deer hunting. However, I've been reading several articles of guy killing their share of deer with the 44 Mag. So, I'm wondering if I should even bother getting the Marlin 45/70.
> 
> Having said that, I understand that the 45/70 is going to kill the deer with more authority, but my shots are going to be inside 130 yards...most likely inside 80 yards. I don't think I'm going to have a problem killing a deer with my Henry. Shot placement is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear from those of you, that have killed a deer (or more) with a 44 Mag rifle.
> Thank you, Bowhunter57


I have a Henry 44 Mag I've 3 bucks with it over in Indy. You won't have in problems with it.


----------



## ironman172

Got a buck last season,ruger deerfield carbine that is a tack driver at 50yrds.....double lung,still ran up hill 80 yrds.....would much rather hunt with the 12ga, but the shoulders like the shorter profile and less weight...still hunting.....at my place in the shooting house with a good rest, I'll still use the 12ga.....I was using 300gr deerstopper jacketed soft points.....if I use it this year I will aim slightly lower for the heart,plus lungs....if I have the time for the shot


----------



## Homey

I have a cousin that used a .44 mag carbine for many years, He killed many deer with it, and with good shot placement, seldom had to track them far.


----------



## hoplovestofish

Bowhunter57 said:


> I own a Henry in 44 Mag and have been shopping for a 1895 Marlin CB in 45/70, for deer hunting. However, I've been reading several articles of guy killing their share of deer with the 44 Mag. So, I'm wondering if I should even bother getting the Marlin 45/70.
> 
> Having said that, I understand that the 45/70 is going to kill the deer with more authority, but my shots are going to be inside 130 yards...most likely inside 80 yards. I don't think I'm going to have a problem killing a deer with my Henry. Shot placement is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear from those of you, that have killed a deer (or more) with a 44 Mag rifle.
> Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## hoplovestofish

Got one last year with my Marlin lever 44 mag. Broadside 50 yards. Went ten yards before piling up.


----------



## Redman1776

I've never shot one with a 44 but I suggest trying Hornady Leverevolution. They really hit a home run with that ammo.


----------



## BassFishing123

Got one with my 357. Pistol and lever action.


----------



## firemanmike2127

I've taken 2 with a .44 caliberRuger Super Redhawk & my handloads, a 300 grain jacketed hollow point/semi wadcutter @ 1350 FPS. They're very effective w/ good shot placement. The wound channel looks similar to a 20 guage foster style slug. The 45/70 has better ballistics, but the .44 is an excellent choice IMO. Mike


----------



## Jerry Farkas

Well I got to comment on this one. I bought a 45-70 and used it last year. I shot a deer about 10 yards away. I took it to the butcher and he said " What the [email protected]#$ did you shoot it with" Well after he skinned it, he took a pics of it and actually had them developed and gave them to me. I don't think he was to thrilled at me. Im thinking of taking neck or heads shots now......... I would go to a 44 Mag from what I have heard.


----------



## Redman1776

Jerry Farkas said:


> Well I got to comment on this one. I bought a 45-70 and used it last year. I shot a deer about 10 yards away. I took it to the butcher and he said " What the [email protected]#$ did you shoot it with" Well after he skinned it, he took a pics of it and actually had them developed and gave them to me. I don't think he was to thrilled at me. Im thinking of taking neck or heads shots now......... I would go to a 44 Mag from what I have heard.


Where did you hit it at? I shot a buck right in the heart and ruined no meat. I shot a doe in the front shoulder and blew tiny pieces of bone everywhere (she was running). The front leg was worthless even for hamburger and the exit hole damaged some of the opposite leg meat. I will aim for the vitals every chance I get, there's a lot of good meat in the neck.
I used the Hornady Leverevolution 325 grain.


----------



## bare naked

Bowhunter57 said:


> I own a Henry in 44 Mag and have been shopping for a 1895 Marlin CB in 45/70, for deer hunting. However, I've been reading several articles of guy killing their share of deer with the 44 Mag. So, I'm wondering if I should even bother getting the Marlin 45/70.
> 
> Having said that, I understand that the 45/70 is going to kill the deer with more authority, but my shots are going to be inside 130 yards...most likely inside 80 yards. I don't think I'm going to have a problem killing a deer with my Henry. Shot placement is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear from those of you, that have killed a deer (or more) with a 44 Mag rifle.
> Thank you, Bowhunter57


I hunted with a guy in W.Va. that used a Henry 44 mag. He kept his shots inside 100 yards at walking or standing deer. Never saw him lose one. Don't remember the round he used. On a similar note , I have taken more than a dozen deer with a muzzle loader using a sabot & 44 cal. horned 180 gr. xtp. bullet on top of 90 gr. ff black powder. I would think velocities of it &44 mag would be within 50 fps. Deer were taken between 25 to 125 yards. All shot in heart lung area. None went more than 40 steps from point of shot. I saw most fall. So I would vote yes on your 44 mag. By the way the bullet was a hornady not a horned.


----------



## wtbuck

My grandson killed a ten point last year with my Winchester 44.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Got my first doe with a pistol last year. It was 44 mag super RedHawk. Broadside at approximately 70 yards, using plain Jain Walmart pmc jacketed hollow points. She ran about 60 yards if I remember right and dropped. Compete pass through. I was very satisfied with its performance and will use it again this year if I get the time to go out.


----------



## CPK

canoe carp killer said:


> View attachment 196603
> 
> Got my first doe with a pistol last year. It was 44 mag super RedHawk. Broadside at approximately 70 yards, using plain Jain Walmart pmc jacketed hollow points. She ran about 60 yards if I remember right and dropped. Compete pass through. I was very satisfied with its performance and will use it again this year if I get the time to go out.


This year remember your orange in the stand, sir.


----------



## keiffer158

My 8 year old son practiced all summer with 44 spl. In my Marlin 1895. When it got cold enough to put on heavy hunting jackets we switched to full power 44 mag loads. He dropped a large doe in her tracks with a heart shot. I shot the much smaller button buck behind her with my 444. It was a clean double lung shot but he still ran 100 yards into a field. Some deer run, some just fall over but if the shots good any of the 44/45 cal. Rifles will put them on the dinner table.


----------



## eyecatchum2

On a hunt in Tennessee I saw a guy shoot a 250 lb wild boar, ran about 40 yds and piles up. The shot was around 70 yds and the bullet was found under the skin by the off side shoulder. The right bullet and shot placement should do the job on deer.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Before I laugh at this, was this sarcasm about that entire thing about there being no orange in the stand or are you actually being serious?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

I switched to a 44 mag this year from the .444 I used last year and this year for doe season in WV. 44mag is equivalent to most 20 gauge slugs, and most modern muzzleloader rounds with 100 grain powder loads. 

I killed seven deer with the .444 and got three deer worth of meat. Seriously. 

If you are not going to shoot more than 130 yards, .44 mag is your gun for sure.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Johnny, there was a post last year of a video of someone killing a deer from a box stand with a handgun last year that was not wearing orange at the time, and true to Internet forum fashion it erupted in an argument. I don't remember who it was but that is what the joke is about.


----------



## Glen M Heldt

SmallieKing said:


> Killed my first with the 44 mag last year in Indiana. 35 yards quartering to me. Entered front part of neck and exited behind the last rib on the far side. Dropped on the spot. Have the gun set up for my kids. H & R handi rifle with a Leopold 2x7x33 Ultimate slam scope. Shooting 240 grain Hornady hollow points.


Hello SmallieKing, Congratulations on your .44 mag kill. I had the pleasure of borrowing my nephews Handi-Rifle in .44 mag for the late antlerless season here in Indiana. I was fortunate enough to get 4 nice big doe. I have a couple of other Handi-Rifles and really do enjoy them. So much did I enjoy the .44 mag that I traded for one from a co-worker. The rifle looks brand new and my friend said it was only two years old and was a tac 


SmallieKing said:


> Killed my first with the 44 mag last year in Indiana. 35 yards quartering to me. Entered front part of neck and exited behind the last rib on the far side. Dropped on the spot. Have the gun set up for my kids. H & R handi rifle with a Leopold 2x7x33 Ultimate slam scope. Shooting 240 grain Hornady hollow points.[


----------



## SongDogBuster

.44 Mag does just fine - pistol or rifle


----------



## supercanoe

SongDogBuster said:


> .44 Mag does just fine - pistol or rifle


Are those all neck shots? I bought a single shot 44 mag for $219 this year. I haven't shot it yet. I need to sight it in and shoot something with it. My 444 is just too much fun though. The 444 cartridge will kill a deer.


----------



## SongDogBuster

supercanoe said:


> Are those all neck shots? I bought a single shot 44 mag for $219 this year. I haven't shot it yet. I need to sight it in and shoot something with it. My 444 is just too much fun though. The 444 cartridge will kill a deer.


Yes they are. The Marlin works good on Coyote also , perfect brush gun.


----------



## fastwater

SongDogBuster said:


> Yes they are. The Marlin works good on Coyote also , perfect brush gun.


SongDogBuster,
Excellent shooting!
Do you mind me asking what load/loads you are using out of your Marlin and if you use different or same loads for yotes and deer? Is it a factory load or do you roll your own?


----------



## SongDogBuster

fastwater said:


> SongDogBuster,
> Excellent shooting!
> Do you mind me asking what load/loads you are using out of your Marlin and if you use different or same loads for yotes and deer? Is it a factory load or do you roll your own?


Hornady 240 grn HP/XTP 21grn H110 works in pistol & rifle, tried to work up a load that both would like . Rifle will hold a 50 cent group @ 100 - pistol about 2-3 inch if I do my job.Tried the Hornady Leverelotions 225 grn _groups were good just haven't busted anything yet with them to see how they perform.


----------



## SongDogBuster

SongDogBuster said:


> Hornady 240 grn HP/XTP 21grn H110 works in pistol & rifle, tried to work up a load that both would like . Rifle will hold a 50 cent group @ 100 - pistol about 2-3 inch if I do my job.Tried the Hornady Leverelotions 225 grn _groups were good just haven't busted anything yet with them to see how they perform.


Oh yeah Marlin has a WILD WEST trigger - made a huge difference .


----------



## Glen M Heldt

Glen M Heldt said:


> Hello SmallieKing, Congratulations on your .44 mag kill. I had the pleasure of borrowing my nephews Handi-Rifle in .44 mag for the late antlerless season here in Indiana. I was fortunate enough to get 4 nice big doe. I have a couple of other Handi-Rifles and really do enjoy them. So much did I enjoy the .44 mag that I traded for one from a co-worker. The rifle looks brand new and my friend said it was only two years old and was a tac


driver. My question is the riflelings really look shallow. My other 2 Handi-rifles are 22 Hornet and .243 Both have much deeper rifleling grooves. I haven't got to shoot it yet but was just wondering if this is normal for the .44 mag. ??? Thanks


----------



## fastwater

SongDogBuster said:


> Hornady 240 grn HP/XTP 21grn H110 works in pistol & rifle, tried to work up a load that both would like . Rifle will hold a 50 cent group @ 100 - pistol about 2-3 inch if I do my job.Tried the Hornady Leverelotions 225 grn _groups were good just haven't busted anything yet with them to see how they perform.


Thanks for the reply.
Have loaded and taken deer with a few different recipes out of two different Blackhawks. Seems both prefer a 240gr. bullet out to 100yds with a 200 coming in a close second. I like the 240 HP/XTP as well.
Loaded up and shot a few with the 180gr and they seems to come apart to much for my liking.
Do not have a 44mag. rifle yet but am on the hunt. Since I'll be scoping it for sure, the Marlin being a side eject is on the list for sure. Trying to find a trade for a BFR 475/480 Linebaugh I have that is just too much pistol for me today. I'm sure something will come up.
Have also considered getting a 44 mag bbl. for my Encore but like the idea of a faster follow up shot with a repeater. Especially for yotes.
Again, thanks for the load data and the tip on the Wild West trigger. Hopefully whatever I come up with will like the same loads as the revolvers as well.


----------



## Snook

My brother and nephew each shot 2 really nice bucks with their .44 cal rifles this year. They killed their bucks but each had to shoot their deer 2x because they kept walking like they were not hit. Both behind the shoulder at about 60-70 yds. Not sure of what bullets they used though.


----------



## one3

Ted Dressel said:


> I have a Henry 44 Mag I've 3 bucks with it over in Indy. You won't have in problems with it.


I have a henry 44 mag big boy. If any one else has one I was wondering how yours shoot and what kind if groups you are getting at 100 yds?


----------



## andy_sarka

Been looking for a deer gun for wife. Looks like a lever .44 mag would be a fair choice.


----------

